# Frog Gigging



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I know its not fishing , But I was just wanting to see if I'm the only one who enjoys it . Seasons only a few weks away.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I was talking about going out in a few weeks. I have a couple gigs at the house. You know what I love more than frog gigging? 





Eating the legs of course! Awesome table fare.


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

i was thinking of trying it this year are they hard to clean?


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I do not gig. I catch them with my hand. I find that it is no easier to gig or catch them with my hand. The big advantage to catching them with my hand is that I can release some of the ones that are borderline. I already have two ponds ready for the first night. I will hit the creeks after that. Saugeyslayer1, they are rather easy to clean. All you need is a sharp knife and a pair of pliers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

I use to want to try this and even got a few but there is so little meat on them I feel like its a waste. And plus with all of these chemicals that are now being put onto our farmlands it is taking a big toll on the frogs. But good luck if you go. It sure is fun.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

i do alot of frog giggin i also use my bowfishing bow for em. its alot eaiser when your in thick cover where its hard to get your gig through to use a bow.
use the rest of the frog for channels. frogs are one of channels cats faviorite food i also caught a few flatheads on them if there not rotten.


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

Frog gigging at night floating down a creek is a blast. good eating too. i use the rest of the frog for bait for my turtle jugs.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ducky , I used to bow fish for them also , but havent did so in a few yrs. I just went today and got 2 new extenda gigs . I give the rest of the frog to my neighbor , he uses them in his **** traps


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I havent been out frog gigging in a couple years but last year ate some frog legs on an Erie Trip and Im definatealy getting out this year for sure and slayin some frogs...They are Dam good eatin!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I eat them everyonce in a while but usually give the legs away to people. I just like to get out with the brothers and have some fun!


----------



## jayb (May 25, 2006)

If you want to amaze your kids, get a 9 volt lantern battery and touch a frog leg across the posts and watch it kick.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

And the frogs are out and crooking. I can not think of anything better sounding than setting on the porch with family around and a big bull frog sounding off down in the creek. Brings back some great memories.


----------

